# Issue when emerging PCMCIA-CS

## rthealey

Hello all! I have a Toshiba laptop with an internal WLAN card.  After I did an "emerge sync" I ran "emerge -uDv pcmcia-cs" and I get a whole mess of errors with cardmgr. Unfortunately I need this package before portage will install the orinoco package. See the whole mess of errors below. I tried searching for similar errors on the forums but unfortunately turned up nothing. Any tips, links, or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In file included from yacc_config.y:40:
> 
> /usr/src/linux/include/pcmcia/cistpl.h:595: warning: "struct pcmcia_socket" declared inside parameter list
> ...

 

----------

## jecepede

Ola !

To be honest : I have no idea...

The things I would look into are :

1: is the correct module complied in the kernel :

2: can it run as a module or should it be compiled into the kernel

3: dont use deep (-D) emergeing, just go like : 

```
 emerge orinoco pcmcia-cs
```

Hope you get somewhere...

J

----------

## rthealey

I got it working with the help of my neighborhood Gentoo guru.

He had me switch to love-sources-2.6.12_rc2-r1.ebuild plus I did a little bit of kernel tweaking.

Looks like I'm all set to go wireless! I appreciate the help.

----------

## Tutumark

Hi!

I've exactly the same problem when emerging pcmcia-cs. So could you please put the changes you did in your kernel?

Thanks

Mark

----------

## dirtboy

I had this problem before too.  I solved it by using a newer kernel.  I was using 2.6.10-r4 and I was able to successfully compile after upgrading to 2.6.12-rc2.

----------

## Tutumark

I updated to the 2.6.12-rc2-mm3 kernel, but anyway it doesn't want to compile and gives me the same errors.

But updating to a 2.6.12 kernel seems to be the solution, so I've to try it again maybe with a different source. So what kind of source are you using?

Thanks

Mark

----------

## dirtboy

Always vanilla.  Over the years I have run into too many problems trying to use anything else on a machine that was meant for more than one use.

----------

## Tutumark

All right! But I'm running mm and I like it  :Smile: , and it is the first time it does not work like I want.

Moreover my fs is a reiser4, and I dont wanna patch my kernel everytime I update it.

Anyway I will try to perfect my kernel configuration, as it seems to have solved the problem for rthealey...

----------

## Tutumark

With the 3.2.8 version of pcmcia-cs, I compiles without any problem  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for your help

Mark

----------

